# My '03 330Ci Red/ Natural



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

That is a great combo! :thumbup:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*18's vs others*



Newbie325cic said:


> *How do the 18"s run? Are they harsh at all?*


Hi Newbie325cic,
The difference between the 18's and the 16's I was running on the 323i are very noticible. They are rougher and tramline noticibly, but the trade off in traction is worth it to me. Especially in the wet... Making a left turn across 3-4 lanes of heavy traffic in the wet is no problem. It was easy to get my 16's to slip under acceleration. I did it last night from a dead stop in a steady rain and ("whoosh"!) I was through the intersection in no time.

Now, that being said, the differece between my 18's and the 17's on my fathers 330Ci is negligible.


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Gimpy,

Please help me figure out which mud flaps you have on your 330Ci. I went to order today and the dealer ordered the flaps for the sedans because the catalog did not list anything for the 2dr coupes.

I had the part number from Circle BMW, but when we looked in the catalog, the front one was for a sedan front, and the rear one was for a convertible front. Very confusing, and the catalog is very ambiguous in that it specifies one for the E46Ci convertible, one for the sports wagon and ones for the 4-door sedan. The 2 door coupe is not mentioned anywhere.

Can you please tell me the part numbers for the front and for the rears on your car? Thank you very much.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

rbright said:


> *Please help me figure out which mud flaps you have on your 330Ci.*


Hi rbright,
Hi would be happy to help out. I just looked through my paperwork on the 330Ci purchase. Unfortunately it does not list the part number of the flaps. Let me do some research on Monday and I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *
> 
> Hi rbright,
> Hi would be happy to help out. I just looked through my paperwork on the 330Ci purchase. Unfortunately it does not list the part number of the flaps. Let me do some research on Monday and I'll let you know what I find. *


Thanks, Gimpy, please let me know what you find out. I have heard at least three different stories. Your car is identical to mine, so I know whatever you have will be perfect for mine.

Thanks again.


----------



## sbeazel (May 2, 2002)

OMG! It's gorgeous! I am partial to electric red, though  , but love the wheels, too. Please keep us posted as to its upkeep. I find that drying it with the "blotting" method is necessary. It can scratch VERY easily (don't ask). Congrats!


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*Mud Flaps Verdict*

rbright,
I called the dealership and they confirmed the following part numbers for the mudflaps on my 330Ci...

Front
82160002509

Rear
82160002510


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Mud Flaps Verdict*



GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *rbright,
> I called the dealership and they confirmed the following part numbers for the mudflaps on my 330Ci...
> 
> Front
> ...


Thank you so much, Gimpy, for the solid confirmation. My dealer did order the wrong ones, then, so I will call today to change the order.

I really appreciate everyone's comments, and the extra mile you guys went to get me this information.

Thanks a lot, this forum is EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Gimpy's photos have me seriously considering a new car. My E36 M3 was bright red and I really liked that color. Electric red doesn't shout "hey! lookit me!" quite as loudly and has an elegance to it that was missing with the older bright red. 

As Alan F said --- simply stunning!


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*Salt...*

Thanks for the compliment LMC. To be honest, I wasn't a fan of the bright red version on the E36. So initially I was worried that the electric red would be similiar, however I'm glad to say that I was mistaken.

Unfortunately now I have to contend with the Ohio 2-tone color scheme (white dried salt) for the next 4 months. :bawling:


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Definitely a beauty!

Anyone notice the steering wheel? It looks heftier--like in the M3.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*Wheel*

It may look vaguely like the M3 steering wheel, but once you see an M wheel up close and in person there are distict differences (most would say advantages).


----------



## Hapy (Dec 4, 2002)

That is one of the finest looking cars I have ever seen! :thumbup:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Any rock chip or door ding yet, Gimpy?

Actually, I just wanted to bump this thread up, since I am pretty sure you have the best color combo on bimmerfest.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Awwwww shucks LMC. Thanks for the kudos! :angel:

Nope... No dings, chips or wheel rash yet.  I learned my lesson with my 323i. I had the clear 3M protectant on the nose, mirrors and lights. It has already saved the paint a couple times. :bigpimp:


----------



## jaryl (Nov 11, 2002)

*Gimpy, what kind of 3M Protectant?*

Hi Gimpy,

What kind of 3M Protectant you used for the hood? I did a search on 3M products and can't seemed to find a protectant for hood and mirror??

Any info will be appreciated. Thank. By the way, I am picking up my car in an hour.... very excited now....


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Gimpy, 

Whenever you would wax your car with the 3M protectant, does some wax get caught up on the edge of the protectant where it stops, and do you just wax on top of it like you would the normal paint??

Also, if it is possible to see, can you post pics up close where the 3M protectant stops, just so I can have an idea of how visible it is.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*Yo!*

Jaryl,
I must confess, I didn't do the 3M protectant installation myself. On the way back home from the BMW Performance Center I stopped by a company called Invinca-Shield. They resell the 3M product as cutstom cut kits to private people and professional installers as well as the raw product. Once of their installers did it for me. Following is their contact info...

Invinca-Shield Inc.
313 9th Street
North Wilkesboro, NC 28659
336-838-5947 or 888-339-1385
www.invinca-shield.com

Congradulations on picking up your Bimmer. Be sure to post plenty-o-pics afterward!


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *Whenever you would wax your car with the 3M protectant, does some wax get caught up on the edge of the protectant where it stops, and do you just wax on top of it like you would the normal paint??
> 
> Also, if it is possible to see, can you post pics up close where the 3M protectant stops, just so I can have an idea of how visible it is.
> Thanks for any help. *


I asked this very question of the 3M installer. He recommended that you wax up to 2-4 inches of the film. Then, after the wax is buffed off, use a quick detailer (which is almost always clear) to dress the space between the edge of the film and the wax you just put on. The 3M film does have a clearcoat finish, so you can pray it down with the quick detailer.

I don't have any really up close pics, but if the weather is decent this weekend I'll try to take some. Here are the ones I do have...

PS... Send me a PM and I'll send you the full size versions


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*2 of 3*

Another...


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*3 of 3*

Last one...


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Nice looking 3M! Got any pictures with the two-tone 'Lectric Red and Salt White scheme?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Get the window fixed yet? Any updated photos?


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

LMC said:


> *Get the window fixed yet? Any updated photos?
> 
> *


Yes and no. The rear window finally got replaced Monday night, 2 weeks from the day it was broken. :thumbup:

Unfortunately the weather here in Columbus has been overcast, so I don't have any new pictures. It is only 22 degrees right now, but the sun is shining so I might be able to get some pics today!


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Yo, Gimpy, we're dyin' here! Need Red/Natural photos!

So my plan was to order an Imola Red/Natural Brown 330i ZHP in April or so in time to take delivery for our June move to Oregon (where there is no sales tax -- big saving on 40k car!)

But now we're not moving until October, which probably puts me into a 2004 car. Now I have to sweat the possibility that BMW could discontinue natural brown for model year 2004. They wouldn't do that, would they?


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Hey LMC,

The weather here in Ohio has been downright disgusting for so long I haven't taken any pics since last year.  The good news is that this weekend should be 60 degrees and sunny. :thumbup: I'll be cleaning her inside and out as well as taking some pics so I'll post them here.

I have not heard about NB is being discontinued from the interior lineup. I cannot imagine BMW NA doing it since it is such a popular alternative to gray and tan. :yikes: However stranger things have happened.

The Imola Red / NB would be absolutely incredible. :bigpimp: My father originally wanted that combo for his M3, but he ran into opposition with the dealer. He ended up getting Steel Grey / Cinnamon, another beautiful combo IMHO. 

Congratulations!


----------

